# Ir com a cara de (alguém)



## cordobes82

Olá a todos!! Devo confessar, com muita vergonha, que me esqueci de como utilizar corretamente a expressao do título...é que tanto morar em outro país, acabo me confundindo com o verdadeiro significado.

A pergunta pontual é a seguinte:

Se eu disser "Eu nao vou com a sua cara", significa o quê? Que você nao gosta de mim ou que eu nao gosto muito de você?


----------



## englishmania

Olá

A segunda: "eu não gosto muito de você".

_Ex.: Não vou (nada)/ ([lá] muito) com a cara dele  > não simpatizo com ele >   não gosto dele_


----------



## mglenadel

É pior que não gostar muito. É não gostar nada. É detestar.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

mglenadel said:


> É pior que não gostar muito. É não gostar  nada. É detestar.


Mas a palavra _detestar _é  normalmente mais forte que _não ir com a cara_. Penso  como Englishmania: acho que a expressão quer dizer mais ou menos o  mesmo que _não simpatizar_. Essas negativas têm  geralmente um tom mais suave e indireto.

Ele é pobre > Ele não é muito rico
Ele tem QI baixo > Ele não  tem QI muito alto
Ele feio > Ele não é lá muito  bonito
Ele é um vagabundo > Ele não gosta muito de  trabalhar
Ele me detesta > Ele não vai lá muito com  aminha cara / Ele não morre de amores por  mim


----------



## GOODVIEW

Na minha percepção, equivale a:

Não suporto esse cara
Meu santo não cruza com o dele


----------



## uchi.m

Eu não vou com a sua cara = Instintivamente não me simpatizo por você


----------



## englishmania

E depois também podemos dar mais ou menos intensidade, conforme o contexto, como já escrevi.
_
Não vou com a cara dele.
Não vou nada com a cara dele!
Não vou mesmo nada com a cara dele!
Não vou (lá) muito com a cara dele._

Algumas vezes esta expressão é antecedida por "_Não sei porquê, mas _não vou com a cara dele".


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Concordo com o Ariel. _Detestar_ costuma ser mais forte que 'não ir com a cara'.

De vez em quando alguém até diz algo como "Quando eu o conheci, não ia muito com a cara dele, mas depois de um tempo descobri que era uma pessoa legal".

Aproveitando, como se diria 'não ir com a cara' em inglês e em espanhol?


----------



## amax

Também concordo com o Ariel. Não ir com a cara é mais suave que detestar.


----------



## Denis555

Tagarela said:


> Aproveitando, como se diria 'não ir com a cara' em inglês e em espanhol?



Dando uma pesquisada, vi que o Dicionário Michaelis dá para "*ir com a cara de*" = to take a liking to
http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno/ingles/index.php?lingua=portugues-ingles&palavra=cara

E pesquisando aqui por essa expressão:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=838002  (em espanhol)

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=945896 (em francês)


----------



## cordobes82

Muito obrigado pessoal! Fiquei muito conforme com a explicaçao no último post do Englishmania. É uma expressao e podemos variar sua énfase segundo o tom ou adjetivos ou advérbios que colocarmos. 

Na verdade eu sabia o que significava, mas a confusao me veio quando vi um capítulo do Chavo (Chaves, no Brasil) traduzido ao português. Na versao orgiginal, Kiko diz à Chiquinha "no me simpatizas", o que quereria dizer, claramente, "eu nao gosto muito de você". Mas na versao brasileira Kiko diz "você nao vai com a minha cara". Nao deveria ser "Eu nao vou com a sua cara"?. Porque tudo se origina num momento em que a Chiquinha zomba dele, entao ele vai e se zanga com ela.


----------



## Denis555

Como fã do Chaves, acho que a tradução está excelente. Talvez haja alguma confusão sua com a interpretação da cena. 
[No] simpatizarme = [Não] ir com a minha cara
¿No me simpatiza*s*? = *Você* não vai com a minha cara?

O sujeito da frase tanto em *espanhol* como em *português* é *tu*/*você* e não eu.
O Kiko quis fazer uma pergunta à Chiquinha para entender por que a Chiquinha zomba dele ou o desrespeita.

Há nessa frase várias sutilezas no significado, um pouquinho diferentes dos significados dados acima:
Você não vai com a minha cara? = _Você não gosta de mim? Mas faço essa pergunta porque suponho que você não goste de mim por não me conhecer suficientemente bem._

Por que ir com a "cara" de alguém? Porque a "cara" é o primeiro contato que fazemos com alguém. Então ir com a "cara" (de alguém) é simpatizar com a pessoa ou gostar dela já inicialmente.

Claro que Kiko na frase é irônico porque a Chiquinha já conhece ele muito bem!


----------



## cordobes82

Hummm, Denis, acho que nao. O problema se dá em que mudam o sentido ligeiramente na traduçao, creio. Em espanhol, Kiko se irrita com a Chiquinha e lhe afirma (nao pergunta) "No me simpatizas", o que em português quer dizer "eu nao gosto de você" ou seja, se nao me engano, "eu nao vou com a sua cara". Entao a Chiquinha responde sarcásticamente "sin embargo vieras tú que bien me caes" e essa parte foi traduzida à risca como "se você soubesse até onde eu vou com a sua", isto é, equivalente a "se você soubesse o quanto eu gosto de você".
Entao, tem algo que nao fecha....por quê em portuguÊs o kiko pergunta isso e a Chiquinha lhe responde outra coisa? Nao é o sentido que se da na versao castelhana. A nao ser que o Kiko nao estivesse perguntando, e sim afirmando, teria mais sentido a resposta dela.

Desculpem, sei que posso ser um pouco chato, mas quero esclarecer esse assunto na íntegra.

Eu também sou fa do Chaves, e geralmente os episódios sao traduzidos nao literalmente, pois muitas vezes há que mudar palavras ou expressoes, mas o sentido sempre é respeitado. Mas neste caso nao, e olha que poderiam tê-lo feito perfeitamente. 

Bom, vou postar o vídeo, gostaria que alguém me explicasse detalhadamente o diálogo que acontece entre 2:30 e 2:36.


----------



## Sandro B.

"essa parte foi traduzida à risca como "se você soubesse até onde eu vou com a sua", isto é, equivalente a "se você soubesse o quanto eu gosto de você"."

Não é equivalente a isso. A Chiquinha foi IRÔNICA. O sentido é exatamente o contrário. O Kiko pergunta "Vc não vai com a minha cara?", e a resposta da Chiquinha equivale a um "Nem queira saber isso!...".

Talvez a dublagem pudesse ter feito "se soubesse o quanto eu vou _com ela..."  _ou seja, a cara, afinal, o Kiko já disse isso. Ficou um pouco estranha a ênfase da dubladora, é verdade. Mas essa é daquelas coisas que vc só percebe se fizer como fizemos agora, analisando com detalhes... Vc entende a ironia da Chiquinha tranquilamente, assistindo normal.

Quanto à versão original, não conheço, mas se for isso mesmo o que ela diz, "sin embargo vieras tú que bien me caes", a impressão que me dá é que... não tem graça nenhuma! hahaha... Mas é preciso ouvir o tom de voz também.


----------



## cordobes82

Sandro,

é claro que eu entendo que a mensagem da Chiquinha é irônica. Mas desta vez, tirems o contexto em que falam porque só atrapalha o que queremos dizer.

Vou fazer o seguinte: vou transcrever os diálogos em espanhol entre o Kiko (K) e a Chiquinha (C), colocando ao lado o que significaria cada frase com o verbo "gostar (de)".

Português:

K: Você nao vai com a minha cara?? ------------> Você nao gosta de mim??
C: Se você soubesse até onde eu vou com a sua! -------> Se você soubesse o quanto eu gosto de você! (já sei que é sarcástico, mas isso nao serve para o meu ponto aqui)

Español:

K: ¡No me simpatizas!! ------------------------> Eu nao gosto de você!
C: ¡Sin embago vieras tú que bien me caes! ----------------> Se você soubesse quanto eu gosto de você!


Veja entao que a frase da Chiquinha foi traduzida igual, enquanto a do kiko foi modificada, de afirmaçao passou a pergunta e querendo dizer outra coisa. Por isso é que acho que ficou sem sentido.
Teria ficado muito melhor se tivessem respeitado o texto original, além de que teria sido muito mais fácil.
Quiseram complicar à toa, e somente com a fim de tornar mais confuso. É isso que me desconcerta tanto, porque o Chaves geralmente traduz tudo muito bem, e adaptando-se à realidade brasilieira, por isso tem tanto sucesso.
Mas essa frase nao ficou bem..
Concordo com você, seria melhor que a Chiquinha respondesse "Se você soubesse o quanto vou com ela". E além disso, para conectar uma idéia com a outra e para ressaltar a ironia, colcoar um "o" no início, tipo assim: "ô, se você soubesse o quanto eu vou com ela", já que em espanhol eles usam o conector "sin embargo" que articula perfeitamente essas duas oraçoes.

Na verdade, o melhor teria sido isto:

K: Eu nao vou com a sua cara!!
C: Mas se você soubesse até onde eu vou com a sua...

Que é o que foi dito e que fica muito mais coerente!


----------



## cordobes82

Denis555 said:


> Como fã do Chaves, acho que a tradução está excelente. Talvez haja alguma confusão sua com a interpretação da cena.
> [No] simpatizarme = [Não] ir com a minha cara
> ¿No me simpatiza*s*? = *Você* não vai com a minha cara?




Aí é que tá engano!

(No) simpatizarme = Eu (nao) ir com a cara de alguém

E nao é pergunta, é afirmaçao em espanhol!!


----------



## cordobes82

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Aproveitando, como se diria 'não ir com a cara' em inglês e em espanhol?



Se diz "no caer bien". Mas repare como funciona, porque a forma gramatical é a avessa ao português: o primeiro pronome será a pessoa da qual você nao gosta, ou a pessoa que nao gosta de você, segunda a língua. 

Eu nao vou com a sua cara =  Vos no me caés bien (a mí).
Você nao vai com a minha cara = Yo no te caigo bien (a vos/ a ti).


----------



## Sandro B.

Aí é que está, eu não acho que seja uma afirmação. Nunca ouvi a versão em espanhol, mas não faria sentido a dublagem transformar em pergunta se não fosse realmente.

"No me simpatizas?" = o sujeito da oração é a OUTRA pessoa, ou seja, a Chiquinha. O Kiko é o objeto, o que sofre a "simpatização" da Chiquinha.
Acho que é nisso que vc está possivelmente se confundindo. 

Não é o Kiko o sujeito dessa frase. É a Chiquinha.

Ou seja, a tradução para "Vc não vai com minha cara?" se encaixa. "Você" = Chiquinha, sujeito. "Minha cara" = Kiko, objeto.


----------



## cordobes82

SAndro,

eis aqui o episódio em espanhol, do minuto 3:25 ao 3:30: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QB-oXuxwXw


Kiko: ¡No me simpatizas!! (Afirmaçao contundente)
Chiquinha: Si en cambio vieras que tu a mí sí...


Ou seja, a traduçao foi desvirtuada. Como você falou, teria sido melhor em português a Chiquinha ter usado outra construçao gramatical.


----------



## zema

Também acho que a tradução não foi muito feliz. 

  Kiko fala: *¡No me simpatizas! *_= Não vou com a sua cara! / Eu não gosto de você!_

_
Você não vai com a minha cara_? -----------> ¿_No te simpatizo_? 

_Eu não vou com a sua cara? -----------------> ¿No me simpatizas?_


----------



## Denis555

O problema está com a expressão em espanhol, não com a expressão em português:
Eu não vou com a cara do João = I don’t like João 
Eu vou com a cara da Maria = I like Maria

Logo, de acordo com dicionários como este:
http://es.thefreedictionary.com/simpatizar 

Simpatizar con = sentir simpatía por = to like (someone) = ir com a [minha, sua] cara, 
¿No simpatizas conmigo? = Don’t you like me? = você não vai com a minha cara? 

Consequentemente, daí vem a tradução:
¿No me simpatizas? = Don’t you like me? = você não vai com a minha cara? 


Mas me parece que nossos colegas hispanoparlantes estão dizendo que 
*Simpatizar con alguien [= to like someone] ≠ simpatizar a alguien 
Simpatizar a alguien = transmitir buenas vibraciones a alguien
*
=> simpatizar a mí, simpatizarme = transmitir a mí buenas vibraciones
Simpatizar a (alguien) = passar boas emoções para (alguém) ; passar energia positiva para (alguém) = To convey good vibrations to (someone) *≠ *ir com a cara de (alguém) ; To like (someone)

Então, é isso que vocês querem dizer?


----------



## Sandro B.

cordobes82 said:


> Kiko: ¡No me simpatizas!! (Afirmaçao contundente)
> Chiquinha: Si en cambio vieras que tu a mí sí...



Cara, fiz questão de ver o vídeo, e pra mim me pareceu uma pergunta, não uma afirmação!

Mas eu acho que é isso mesmo que o Denis555 falou:

Simpatizar *com* alguém = ir com a cara de alguém.
Simpatizar *a* alguém (que é o caso aqui) = alguém ir com a minha cara.


----------



## Denis555

Bom, está resolvido o mistério! 
A tradução realmente não está literal, está justamente o contrário! Mas mesmo assism a piada continua muito boa! E para nós brasileiros se encaixa perfeito! 
E até mesmo a pergunta que ele faz (pelo menos em português)!


----------

